# Securing Dinette Table



## echolewa63 (Mar 28, 2012)

What are folks doing to secure the dinette table while driving? We have a 2011 312BH with the freestanding dinette table. While in transit we have been using a bungy cord to secure it to the bench seat using the hole in finger hole in the bench seat top. But that wood is not very strong and we're afraid of cracking it if the bungy is too tight. Too loose and the table moves too much or flips over.

Anybody thought of a better solution?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same trailer. What I did was I got rid of that dam table stand replaced it with 2 tubes and 4 bases. Two bases in the bottom of the table, and two bases in the floor. I purchased everything from Camping World. Works out great. Now our knees will not hit it anymore, as well as it is still easy to make a bed if necessary.

Jim


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 312BH also. I do nothing to hold it in place. The table has always been in the same position after traveling.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Bungy cord secured to eye hook.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

OutbackKampers said:


> I have a 312BH also. I do nothing to hold it in place. The table has always been in the same position after traveling.


X2. We just make sure that all 4 feet are on the slide carpet, and it's stayed put for us.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We always lower ours for travel. I put a two inch piece of velcro on the underside of the table, and on the strip of wood that it sits on, on the long side of the "U". Before the velcro, we were finding that the table would try to slide away from the dinette, and I was afraid it would eventually damage the upholstered trim that was keeping it in place.

One word of warning. Be careful not to hit your head on the light fixture, while installing the velcro. I did that, then had to get a new shade!


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Turn the base a quarter turn so the legs don't hit the hump in the carpet- 4 screws on the bottom. Then the legs set on each side of the hump. Or remove it and put 2 recliners in like I did- I had no use for the seating and table.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Turn the base a quarter turn so the legs don't hit the hump in the carpet- 4 screws on the bottom. Then the legs set on each side of the hump. Or remove it and put 2 recliners in like I did- I had no use for the seating and table.


Good point, I forgot to mention that I rotated the legs on mine. I don't remember having an issue before I did so, just did it for ease of getting in and out and sitting comfortably.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

LaydBack said:


> Turn the base a quarter turn so the legs don't hit the hump in the carpet- 4 screws on the bottom. Then the legs set on each side of the hump. Or remove it and put 2 recliners in like I did- I had no use for the seating and table.


Good point, I forgot to mention that I rotated the legs on mine. I don't remember having an issue before I did so, just did it for ease of getting in and out and sitting comfortably.
[/quote]

I did that too. I think it makes the table a little more wobbly, but it's a lot nicer getting in and out of the dinette.


----------



## mhrich1 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a 2016 Outback terrain with the wobbly dinette table that is attached to slide floor with two posts. I asked factory about it and they were aware of issue. They had local dealer add a third pole to table that was offset from original two posts. It has really helped, still a little wobbly but not like before when a slight bump would spill everything on table. I don't think that would be an expensive fix if out of warranty. Good luck.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I replaced my posts with legs that fold out. Got tired of spilling stuff every time I bumped the table...


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Stumpy75 said:


> I replaced my posts with legs that fold out. Got tired of spilling stuff every time I bumped the table...


Does anyone have a picture of these legs that fold out? My '16 298RE has the 2 post and it's annoyingly wobbly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's what they look like...

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w224/stfnwuf/table/DSCF1081.jpg

Google RV folding legs. I didn't pay much for them...


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to the folding table base that came from the factory? I have the 2 post and it makes the table sit so far in, only a 8 year old could get back there.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The price is right on these. Black finish works well in my 210RS. http://www.factoryrvsurplus.com/products.php?product_id=1965


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> mj1angier the V-40 is the folding dinette table setup that came in our 2013 model. Here is a thread about this table setup. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


Dang, it would be about $95 with shipping.

Might have to look for a local option...


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

A foldable table can be used in place of the original table.
Remove the folding table when you decide to travel again. Take a lawn chair and place it next to your dinette seat. You may undoubtedly unwind and travel comfortably in this manner.


----------

